# coffee_forums: Guardian article on Kopi Luwak http://tinyurl.com/25d8d7c . We review



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: Guardian article on Kopi Luwak http://tinyurl.com/25d8d7c . We reviewed these beans here http://tinyurl.com/2d5vtgs

More...


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting!!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep a Civet in a cage for life so I can have a better cup of coffee? I don't think so. Free the Civets.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

That's a pretty good story I reckon. Usually coffee stories in the press irritate me because 99% are talking crap from a small bit of research they did with a bloke who's mate once had a coffee at Bucks!

Glenns review was interesting too. At BTP we bought 9kilos of it (one for eachshop) a couple of years ago. Itcost a fortune, and was carged out at only £2. It was just espresso but after a bit of playing it was really good! It was actually earthy with a strange spice note I couldn't put my finger on, mile acidic nuttyness too if I remember rightly. The problem was, even though we'd been building it up for a month along with the espresso drinkers a few were saying "yeah, one shot soya latte with caramel please. Ahhhhhh, no sorry. Espresso or mac only I'm afraid.

One thing I do rememberthough, I had 2 doubles and they sent me caffiene loopy! I'm pretty in-sensitive to the effectsof caffiene as you'd expect but this stuff made me sweaty, dizzy and a bit spaced out! Like I'd been had 10 vodka redbulls! Wierd!

Still, a nice interesting cup all the same, and a big fat "tick" in the "experiences" box.

Lee


----------

